# Prove that you're hardcore, post what song you're listening to



## Feels Good Man (Nov 27, 2009)

Click for song

Daft Punk - Around the World

10/10. I rarely give out perfects but damn, this song is so awesome. The video too


----------



## Advi (Nov 27, 2009)




----------



## Joe88 (Nov 27, 2009)

(insert facepalm pic here)


```
[youtube]s9MszVE7aR4[/youtube]
```


----------



## Hardkaare (Nov 27, 2009)

For Hardcore you need some hard music which is hardstyle/hardcore


----------



## Opium (Nov 27, 2009)

The Beatles - With a Little Help From My Friends

You've got to love it


----------



## NeSchn (Nov 27, 2009)

I'm listening to Brain Drill. I don't think you can get much harder than them.


----------



## Satangel (Nov 27, 2009)

Lady Gaga - Like it rough  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




She has better songs, but still not too shabby.
7/10


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Nov 27, 2009)

Poets of the Fall - Psychosis

8/10; excellent song.


----------



## Skyline969 (Nov 27, 2009)

Deep Purple - Highway Star. Definitely one of their best songs. First or second on their top 3 best songs of all-time, for sure.
10/10


----------



## playallday (Nov 27, 2009)

Satangel said:
			
		

> Lady Gaga


----------



## CrimsoniteX (Nov 27, 2009)

Ya because listening to a song makes you hardcore...
But hell I'll give in anyway, I'm listening to "That's Life" by Frank Sinatra. Definitely a 10/10.


----------



## Gore (Nov 27, 2009)

10/10
hardcore


----------



## Veho (Nov 27, 2009)

Meatloaf, I Would Do Anything For Love. 

Hell yeah, sex and drums [sic] and Rock'n'roll. 11/10, hardcore; are _you_ tough enough for it?


----------



## inferleon (Nov 27, 2009)

Gore said:
			
		

> 10/10
> hardcore








  Best. Song. Ever.

Well I was gonna put Metallica but when I saw this I hella changed my mind.


----------



## Pyrofyr (Nov 28, 2009)

Duane and Brando is always hardcore. I was listening to their Zelda song at the time.

10/10.


----------



## Gore (Nov 28, 2009)

Pyrofyr said:
			
		

> Duane and Brando is always hardcore. I was listening to their Zelda song at the time.
> 
> 10/10.



Yeah.. too bad they broke up. apparently it was over some girl.
Duane is solo and BrandO has a new band called "The Adventures Of..." and there are tons of people cooperating for that.

Now playing : One Two by The Cool Kids.

4/10


----------



## vergilite (Nov 28, 2009)

well this is some of the lighter things i listen to so yeah enjoy laughing at the holocaust 



DISCLAIMER: IN NO WAY DO I LISTEN TO THIS MUSIC I FIND IT REPULSIVE AND IN NO WAY DO I FIND THE HOLOCAUST FUNNY, ANY TARD WHO IS REALLY STUPID ENOUGH TO THINK I DO FIND THE HOLOCAUST FUNNY IS CLEARLY RETARDED


----------



## Domination (Nov 28, 2009)

Re-Education (Through Labor) by Rise Against. You can't get more Hardcore than Hardcore Punk! Awesome song even though its softer than their earleir material.

10/10


----------



## vergilite (Nov 28, 2009)

sonic32136 said:
			
		

> Ben Folds - Gone
> 10/10



LOL theres a guy in the year above me called ben folds


----------



## drizzt8886 (Nov 28, 2009)

Please Be Mine-Jonas Brothers  (1/10)
Half way through and I haven't killed anybody. Does that make me hardcore?


----------



## DozerGuy (Nov 28, 2009)

Susan Boyle - I Dreamed A Dream


----------



## VashTS (Nov 28, 2009)

Lets try Dimmu Borgir - Burn In Hell (twisted sister cover)

or Rammstein entire new album Liebe Ist Fur Alle Da


----------



## gisel213 (Nov 28, 2009)

Sneaker Pimps - Six Underground yah i rock in a deadly way!!!!!


----------



## Hatsu (Nov 28, 2009)

Miley Cyrus - The Climb


----------



## DozerGuy (Nov 28, 2009)

gisel213 said:
			
		

> Sneaker Pimps - Six Underground yah i rock in a deadly way!!!!!






My cousins Band opened up for them in the 90's.


----------



## Pyrofyr (Nov 28, 2009)

Hatsu said:
			
		

> Miley Cyrus - The Climb


Sad thing is, that song is actually decent.
6/10

Man, I listen to this half the time (It's seriously on repeat and on my iphone :0)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ENYsanXR0pQ
10/10 - Shit's awesome


----------



## Vater Unser (Nov 28, 2009)

OMFG said:
			
		

> For Hardcore you need some hard music which is hardstyle/hardcore
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, I like me some hard Techno (and I mean _actual_ Techno) or Breakcore, but I've always hated Hardstyle and Hardcore.


Bring on the oldschool  beats  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Not particularly "hard" though.


Gotta love Venetian Snares...The. fucking. man.


However, currently I prefer listening to Minimal Techno and similar types of Techno (like Dub Techno), Ambient Techno, Ambient, IDM, Trip-Hop and all that kind of stuff.

Here's an excerpt from my favorite Minimal Techno "album" (it's more of a mix CD, it features an insane amount of tracks, though, and it's more like new compositions from old sound material), DE9 Transitions by Richie Hawtin:

It's absolutely essential if you're into that kind of stuff...Keep in mind that some of the mixing in the video sucks, because it was edited by the poster.


----------



## Veho (Nov 28, 2009)

Barbra Streisand, Woman In Love.


----------



## prowler (Nov 28, 2009)

Slow song, but


----------



## Whizz (Nov 28, 2009)




----------



## BORTZ (Nov 28, 2009)

White walls by between the buried and me. From the album colors. 11/10.


----------

